# Something Interesting I Have Not Seen



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Uses the Citizen movement. Reminds me of a few pieces including with the color scheme one Gagarin piece. Will see one is on the way. 40mm, 10mm thick with alarm and screw back, 20mm etc

edit: I think I may have found my perfect quartz, lol right


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmm,like that....and it does look like a certian russian.....


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> mmmm,like that....and it does look like a certian russian.....


Fortis? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow that is some lume...

You're going to need some sort of eye covering to get to sleep at night B)

Cheers Mike


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Very clever styling move to have the lume match colours when dark but in the light the dial is white and the hands that vivid green, makes the hands stand out very well and easily read day or night.....that is one of the most easily read chronos I think I have seen.

Just needs to be "eco-drive" to be perfect!


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

How the heck do they achieve that level of lume?

It was my understanding that lume used to be radioactive

material but that it was stopped from being used.

I've got lights in my house not as bright as that.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I was so impressed by these that when I saw James post, I ordered one.

I have a Citizen chrono with the exact same movement which cost over 3 times what these go for.

IMHO, these are a bargain and there is a good UK AD

Roger


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

Roger said:


> I was so impressed by these that when I saw James post, I ordered one.
> 
> I have a Citizen chrono with the exact same movement which cost over 3 times what these go for.
> 
> ...


how did you order it? their website is gerfukten for me......


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I imagine it was charged with UV for the picture. There are 5 all very close, diff numbers, larger numbers and minute markers, this one looked the least cluttered. Mine is coming from Italy have the postal tracking number already


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up, James, just ordered one meself.........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hey don't blame me if they don't work lol, I was willing to be test subject


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. Impressive lume.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

James said:


> hey don't blame me if they don't work lol, I was willing to be test subject


I just hope Nick remembers to feed the cockroach before they put mine in the mail, 'tis a long journey down here and I'd hate for the little pecker to starve to death enroute....LOL


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

We will see, we will see.

It would have been even more cool if the alarm on/off hand was red, the center of the seconds hand green. Even more extreme if the triangle and double dots at 12 were green, yes I like green, but maybe that would be too much green










...........


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Nick has emailed me that the R1 is sold out (bugger) so I've ordered the R2 instead:










I very nearly chose it in the first place and it will be interesting to see how it looks in the metal!


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I Like

Where does one buy these from, The UK site is still not working?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

bill said:


> I Like
> 
> Where does one buy these from, The UK site is still not working?
> 
> ...


PM'd you, Bill


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks,

Now what one do i like best

cheers again

Bill


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Has anyone got any further feedback on these watches?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

All right been meaning to post a follow up. Its well built easy to use and read. The lume I would say is not as bright as their pictures but stated I figured it was lit with a UV light, still pretty good lume though. It has a domed crystal which I did not know, no big deal. Wanted to see one but myself as with all quartz I have had will let it go soon. Hey I just have to touch these things only way I can get a handle on it all and I get bored 

With the crystal it reeks Russian not only mirroring the one Gagarin


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

now I just need the purdy red strap


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I received my R2 yesterday, same as James but with a grey dial instead of black. First impression is that it's a respectable watch for the money. The slightly domed crystal came as a surprise (can't imagine why a domed crystal on a watch that is only WR to 3atm) and the watch is smaller than it seems in the photo's (it's a 40mm) although it wears big because it's "all dial". Miyota quartz movement with a few quirky modes of operations - for example the sub-dial at 6 doubles as a 1/100sec readout when the chronograph function is activated - as such the 0-10 scale doubles as a 0-60 second readout in normal use which is a bit bizarre and not very intuitive. The large arrow-tipped hand is the alarm hand (moved by pulling the main crown out to the first position - turn one way to set the alarm time, the other way to change the date) and the alarm function is activated by pulling out the crown at 8 (and has to be left pulled out for the alarm to operate), pushed in to stop the alarm or to turn it off (there's a small alarm on/off hand at 8). The lume is initially very bright (the indexes and numerals are coated) but I can't attest to it's longevity as I haven't worn the watch yet (my new Ball refuses to budge from my wrist)

I'm in the throes of moving house so will post a few piccies of mine when the nausea is over......


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

on second thoughts, I know you are all desperate for a photie so here's a quick 'n dirty wristy:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dave youre a buying machine! LOL


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I actually like that. If someone could PM me the AD id be greatful as well


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

JonW said:


> Dave youre a buying machine! LOL


Yeah Jon, that's what happens when you spend too much time hanging around this place! Oh, did I mention I've got another inbound? :lol:


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

This was posted a week or more ago

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...c=33541&hl=


----------

